# Need some help with electrical homework



## IJLoya (Mar 2, 2015)

Highschool junior going to a vocational school for electrical. In need to make a wiring diagram for #32 but im having a really hard time understanding this so i have a few questions. (1) What does it mean for a switch to be wired in parallel with a light, and how would i go about doing that. (2) Im told to wired lights A,B, and C in series, but what sends power to light A if there is no A switch?

http://i.imgur.com/8iuYJJc.jpg


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

We don't normally help with homework unless you provide your answers first, then we can tell you where (if) you went wrong.


----------



## IJLoya (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok. Im almost done with this diagram. Ill post it in about 10 minutes and hopefully im headed in the right direction.


----------



## IJLoya (Mar 2, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/Nc9Wt7W.png

Hows this look?


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

in parallel essentially means that both the light and the switch share the same suppl..if that is the case then whatever switch that was paralleled off of the light could not control that light..only whatever is up-stream of said light and switch would control the 2.

Switch A needs only a series connection to light A.
Switch B LINE SIDE would need to be parallel connected to the LOAD side of switch A.
Switch C LINE SIDE would need to be parallel connected to the LOAD side of switch B.
&
Performing this would cause switch A to be the master control for all lights.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

IJLoya said:


> http://i.imgur.com/Nc9Wt7W.png
> 
> Hows this look?


Not quite... To wire in series - start with the black from the panel and go from light to light with one wire on each side of the light.. For simplicity sake just use the blacks on each light, except for "a" which will have a black and white. Splice the whites in lights "b" and "c" and back to the panel..

To install a switch in parallel with a light means to take a wire from each side of the switch to each side of that particular light. The purpose being (I'm guessing) to see the effects of "jumpering out" a light...

Give it another shot and we'll see how it looks..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Moonshot180 said:


> in parallel essentially means that both the light and the switch share the same suppl..if that is the case then whatever switch that was paralleled off of the light could not control that light..only whatever is up-stream of said light and switch would control the 2.
> 
> *Switch A* needs only a series connection to light A.
> Switch B LINE SIDE would need to be parallel connected to the LOAD side of *switch A*.
> ...



Where is "Switch A" in Question #32? The point of the lesson shown is to see how jumperring out a light bulb in a series circuit will effect the other ones...


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

question 32? I was talking about question 31, SORRY!


----------



## IJLoya (Mar 2, 2015)

glen1971 said:


> Not quite... To wire in series - start with the black from the panel and go from light to light with one wire on each side of the light.. For simplicity sake just use the blacks on each light, except for "a" which will have a black and white


 But if I bring the hot from the panel to each of the lights wouldn't all the lights turn on upon switching the panel, defeating the purpose of the switches?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

IJLoya said:


> But if I bring the hot from the panel to each of the lights wouldn't all the lights turn on upon switching the panel, defeating the purpose of the switches?


You want that wire to hit the switch first, the go through the light.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think the purpose of the switches installed in parallel are to show the effects of ohms law.

Lights B & C each have a switch paralleled to them, and since the all lights are series connected, each switch will cause its associated light to dim (when the switch is closed, allowing a low resistance parallel path AROUNd the light), electricity will take all paths realtive to R value of the path.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

IJLoya said:


> But if I bring the hot from the panel to each of the lights wouldn't all the lights turn on upon switching the panel, defeating the purpose of the switches?


From what I can see, question #32 is set up to show Ohm's law and the down side of a series circuit.. It's not how things are actually installed...


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> You want that wire to hit the switch first, the go through the light.


No he doesn't.. Re-read the question, and the questions below the drawing for #32... It is all about series circuits, not how to actually wire lights and switches..


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

IJLoya said:


> Highschool junior going to a vocational school for electrical. In need to make a wiring diagram for #32 but im having a really hard time understanding this so i have a few questions. (1) What does it mean for a switch to be wired in parallel with a light, and how would i go about doing that. (2) Im told to wired lights A,B, and C in series, but what sends power to light A if there is no A switch?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8iuYJJc.jpg



If you're old enough hook-- up with your local Habitat for Humanity and donate as much time with them as you can.Help them with framing ,electrical, plumbing ,HVAC whatever else they have for you.This will look good on your resume when you start looking for work, and it may also introduce you to some connections to get a job.Also this will give you good work experience in residential construction.

Also hook up with some local electric motor shops ,or electrical contractors see if you can get a part time job being a helper.
good luck to you
:thumbup:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Black Dog usually suggests the following:

Practice bending conduit . You may have to buy a hundred feet of half inch EMT and a half inch bender and practice bending conduit.Perhaps your teacher can help you get set up to doing that.
:thumbup:


----------

